# Meteor shower on my Island



## Griff (May 30, 2020)

Opening up island to those who want to wish upon stars.

Once you have done 20 or so wishes, please leave to allow others to come.

Will send out DoDo code to 3 or 4 at a time.

Tips are not required, but if you insist,

TBT is always welcome
I am looking for these DIYs









						Nook Plaza - Item Catalog for Animal Crossing: New Horizons
					

Nook Plaza is an online fan-created platform for Animal Crossing: New Horizons, providing an items database as well as other tools for the game.




					nookplaza.net
				





I am looking to Catalog any of these items









						Nook Plaza - Item Catalog for Animal Crossing: New Horizons
					

Nook Plaza is an online fan-created platform for Animal Crossing: New Horizons, providing an items database as well as other tools for the game.




					nookplaza.net
				




Always down for unwanted
Gulliver items
Sahara Rugs & Floors
Bug / Fish Models
Real Paintings/Statues

See you soon!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 30, 2020)

Can I come over please?


----------



## Griff (May 30, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> Can I come over please?



Of course!


----------



## Peach_Jam (May 30, 2020)

May I come? c:

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020

I can let you catalog:
Diner neon clock (blue)
Diner counter chair (yellow)


----------



## Griff (May 30, 2020)

Code Sent!


----------



## biksoka (May 30, 2020)

interested, can bring the billiard table to catalog


----------



## alisa111 (May 30, 2020)

hii i want to come


----------



## Griff (May 30, 2020)

biksoka said:


> interested, can bring the billiard table to catalog





alisa111 said:


> hii i want to come



PM'd both of you!


----------



## atlantisblue9 (May 30, 2020)

May I come over, please. I have a few items on your list that I can bring for you to catalog.


----------



## AtomicNyx (May 30, 2020)

May I come over whenever there is room? ^.^


----------



## Griff (May 30, 2020)

atlantisblue9 said:


> May I come over, please. I have a few items on your list that I can bring for you to catalog.





AtomicNyx said:


> May I come over whenever there is room? ^.^



There is a small wait line at the moment.  You two are up next once the first four are done!

I will PM you when ready.  Expect 10 to 15 minutes?


----------



## angiepie (May 31, 2020)

May I come by?


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2020)

angiepie said:


> May I come by?





	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020

Just crashed.  Will resend new DoDo code!


----------



## foggyfresh (May 31, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2020)

foggyfresh said:


> Can I come?


----------



## The Pennifer (May 31, 2020)

May I come as well please ... will tip in tbts - what’s the going rate?


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2020)

The Pennifer said:


> May I come as well please ... will tip in tbts - what’s the going rate?❤



No idea! But whatever you want is fine with me!


----------



## Xdee (May 31, 2020)

Hii can I pls stop by? I have the blue washer that you can catalog


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hii can I pls stop by? I have the blue washer that you can catalog


----------



## The Pennifer (May 31, 2020)

Thanks so mu


Griff said:


> No idea! But whatever you want is fine with me!


thanks so much! I can craft my closet now I hope


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2020)

Cool!

Thanks for coming!


----------



## lars708 (May 31, 2020)

Are you still going? :0


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2020)

lars708 said:


> Are you still going? :0



Yup!


----------



## amyahh (May 31, 2020)

would love to stop by ! I have a pink diner counter for you to catalog ! c:


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2020)

amyahh said:


> would love to stop by ! I have a pink diner counter for you to catalog ! c:


----------



## neoqueenserenity (May 31, 2020)

Is this still open? Can bring a few things to catalog! Beige freezer, an exit sign, black pinball machine, and pop magnetic rack? :') Sam from Shywine!


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2020)

neoqueenserenity said:


> Is this still open? Can bring a few things to catalog! Beige freezer, an exit sign, black pinball machine, and pop magnetic rack? :') Sam from Shywine!


----------



## Shaern (May 31, 2020)

Not sure if I've missed the boat,  but if not I have a few of the diner items listed. Also happy to leave them with you rather than catalogue


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2020)

Shaern said:


> Not sure if I've missed the boat,  but if not I have a few of the diner items listed. Also happy to leave them with you rather than catalogue


----------



## roseiscrossing (May 31, 2020)

still open? o:


----------



## 22lexi (Jun 1, 2020)

*ignore*


----------

